# IUI Girls Part 136



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home most wonderful ones!

  

H xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES LIST 2005  

  

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes 

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky
Aussie Meg - IVF Convert BFP with twins! Connor 2.73kg and Rhuari 2.45kg 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky! Baby Elliot 2lbs 1oz born 28 October 
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Katie165 26.08.05
KerryF 02.09.05
Miss Jules 09.09.05 EDD 06/05/06
Professor Waffle 09.09.05 
Jane 12 IVF Convert 1st time Lucky Twins! 15.09.05
Melanie 1st Time Lucky 05.10.05
Aliday - Natural BFP!!
Tomsmummy - 
Eva - IVF Convert 1st Time Lucky BFP!
VIL and Moosey - BFP!!!
CathyA IVF Convert 1st Time Lucky BFP!

2ww Baby Makers 

     

Perky Pinky 29.11.05
Catspjs 29.11.05
SarahJJ 30.11.05
Molly 08.12.05
Minow 08.12.05
VB 10.12.05
NatalieB 13.12.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 

     

Dillydolly 
Ipswichbabe

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts! 

     

Bodia 
Deb30 
Moomin
Sair
Jo9
Struthie 
KellyL 
Claire
CK6 having a break 
Molly
Kia
Babyfish
Katrinar
Laura
Teri
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Jillypops - going again in Jan
Claireabelle
Nikita
Kristin M
Donna Taylor 
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
PetalB - IVF
Aliso - IVF
Jess S - IVF/ICSI
Jo Jed - IVF
********** IVF
Catwoman - IVF
Creaky - IVF
Holly C - IVF/ICSI

Shazia - Going to IVF
Erica - Going to IVF
Marsha Mouse - Going to IVF
Manda - Going to IVF
Kelly Dallard - Going to IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi all

Moomin good luck with the other interview, working Monday till Friday is good I changed from shifts, and it's much better.

Natalie hope you get soon good news for Xmas we could all do with some of that, and good luck with the job offfer.

Need some advise girls been for my scan again today, and follicle hasn't really grown very much still only 12mm, endo lining 7mm.  But have been having some ovulation pain all day and am worried that we will miss our turn this month.  Consultant didn't seem to be to concerned about it.  Also this is a bit TMI, but I've always been a little dry, but since having these injections shall I just say that I don't have that problem any more, is that a side effect.  I know that you so get more cm around ovulation, but didn't think that it would last this long (sorry again it tmi).

Will catch up again later

Claire


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Claire,
Ive had a lot more CRM since treatment.
Dont worry hun, my follie was small too but if consults are happy who are we to worry.
you be fine loadsa  P.s Crm = BMS in our house so have a good night.


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Holly – thanks for the new page….great news about the follies & fingers crossed for you for Weds.  

Will be thinking of you.

Hi Moomin – glad DH is better!  Secretaries are a nightmare to get hold of sometimes aren’t they?  Hopefully you’ll get an appt soonish.  Hope things go OK with your Mum xx  

Hi Kirstie – sorry to hear that you have been having a tough time.  I know that I avoided music for months after I miscarried as every song seemed relevant.  I hope that AF arrives early for you so that you can give things a go before Xmas, and give you the present you deserve   xx

Hi Natalie – welcome and good luck on your 2ww    xx

Hi Claire – my follies & lining were looking a bit sorry, but then they really spurted just before I ovulated, so you may get the same?  Sometimes I think I get ovulation pain and it isn’t, or it gets stronger when I actually ovulate, so hopefully things are just working their way along nicely for you   
I’m feeling a bit sore from all of these jabs too….not much fun are they? xx

Hi Sair – how are you hun? xx 

Hi Cats – how was the weekend?  Hope you are OK. xx  

Hi Perky – any more news on the job? xx  

Hi Jilly – hope that you are still taking things easy!!! xx  

Hi Erica – hope you haven’t got caught in all this snow!  I left work early today to make sure I got home OK.  Hope you are well xx  

Hi Kelly – how did the appt go?  Did the wine help with the flu? xx   

Hi Fishy – hope you are OK xx  

Hi to Molly, Creaky, KJ, Shazia, Deb, Katrinar, Helly and anyone I have missed off (sorry….)....    to all xx
  
One more jab for me tomorrow then scan on weds….here we go, here we go, here we go……(again)…..

Jo
xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Evening all,

First of all I must apologize for not being around lately,my head is a buzz with all the stuff I have got going on lately.So Sorry for no personals but you are all always in my thoughts 

Secondly the time has come for me to move on (yep I am stalking Holly,Julie and Erica ) and I must move over to the IVF thread now. We had our 1st appointment today and everything was discussed in so much detail about ivf and egg share,we also filled in loads of forms and have bought loads more home with us.Had loads of bloods taken today aswell so providing they all come back ok in a couple of months then its all sytems go,they will have no problem findind a recepient for my eggs as they have over 100 ladies waiting at the mo at my clinic  so its all go now!!!


Just wanted to say a massive thankyou to all of you lovlies who have helped me on my journey,I deffo wouldnt have managed without you all,and you know it!!!! 

I will keep an eye on you all  

All the luck in the worls to every single one of you,may all our dreams come true               


Kelly x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Kelly

Will be sorry to see you go, but on the otherhand wishing you all the luck with the IVF, you deserve to have your dream.

Keep in touch and lots of      to you
Claire


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Everyone is deserting us.                     

I feel so sad now.  

Hope fully I will be coming over to join you all soon, got to ring consultants secretary on Thursday after 2pm.


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kelly sad to c you go you have been so helpful and supportive, good luck on your new journey. Wishing you al the luck in the world.

Moonmin you cant go as well I am keeping you here with us.

Perky   on the new jobs.

Welcome natalie, you have found a great place for advice support and a good laugh to.

Kirstie sorry to hear about the bad time your having sending a big  .

Deb30 hou are you?

Jillypops hope you havent deserted me too, how are you.

Holly brill news about the follies  , good luck for Wednesday.

Good luck to those on the 2ww  

Havent been around much my uncle had a stroke on Friday and is in hospital, his speach has went and is speaking another lanuage I couldnt help but laugh when he spoke but pulled myself together, he seems to be getting better he got a scan today waiting on word from that, its alot of pressure on my mum as he has noone else.  

We dont have snow in Glasgow it was a lovelly sunny day here  

Katrina


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Don't worry Katrina I am not going yet..............


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Moonmin forgot to say great news about another interview, fingers crossed you get it want it mon to fri is so much better I worked shifts and felt my health getting bad as eating at wrong times of the day etc.  


Gppd luck for Thursday


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello there ladies

Just back from London and haven't had much time to catch up on everything I missed.  I was too impatient to read everything apart from the bad news around all the BFNs when I was hoping for a whole raft of BFPs to greet me upon my return.  Really really sorry everyone (Katherine, Sarah and Debs, and anyone else I haven't named) xxxx

Perky - good luck for testing tomorrow        I'll be thinking of you in the morning

Kelly - sorry you're leaving but totally understand your need to do so.  Good luck with the IVF - hopefully your stay on that board will be short!

So tomorrow is day 14 post-basting for me and I'm not sure whether I should be testing tomorrow or Wednesday which will be two calendar weeks afterwards.  I reckon I'll not be able to leave it that long though, even though I'm not optimistic at all (not even quietly).  I feel like AF is on her way - my boobs are agony although AF pains have stopped.  This is the way I was last month which is why I'm not confident.  If AF does come, I'm hoping it starts by Wednesday - I'm NHS for my IUIs and the clinic doesn't open over the weekend so as I get basted on day 10 it has to be AF by Wednesday or I'll be leaving my final IUI until the new year.  Obviously I want this one to work but I really wanted to get all the IUIs over and done with this year and then start the new year with new treatment.  Ah sure, we'll see.

Hi to Holly, Jilly, Jo, KJ, Molly, Katrina and you other lovelies.  And a big hello to the new girls, I can't wait to get to know you better soon.  Sorry no other personals - I need to unpack, phone my sister and friends and then catch up on everything I missed.  But just because I don't mention you personally doesn't mean I don't care!

Love to you all xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


katrinar - sorry to hear about your uncle, hope he gets better soon

kelly - best of luck with the IVF

moomin - how are you?

sair - how are you?

catspj - glad you had a lovely weekend

jo - good luck for the scan


hope you all are well

i called the clinic today to let them know that a/f arrived on saturday, they only open for a few hrs per day over the weekend, they said to call them when my december a/f arrives, but they cant guarantee that the sperm will have arrived before i ovulate and nurse said that maybe it would be better to leave it till february for my next cycle, after talking to d.h and thinking about it we might do just that, will need to wait to see what they say first of all though.

hi to everyone

deborahxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Debs - i am fine thanks.  Good luck in what you decide to, at least if you wait until Feb you can enjoy christmas and new year without having to worry about TX.

Catspj - thanks for the pm, have sent one back......forgot to say Good luck for your testing. I am away most of tomorrow and Wednesday, so will be logging on thursday with baited breath to see if you got your BFP that you deserve.


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh Katherine, don't be holding your breath on my account!  I'd hate to see you doing yourself an injury, and me almost sure that its going to be another BFN!  Breathe easily, woman    xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

But you don't know that until you have done your test! Keeping everything crossed for you.  Someone has got to have a BFP soon.


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Let's just call it women's intuition!  

Totally off topic, but is anyone planning on going to see Take That on their reunion tour?  Think its the old groupie in me re-surfacing!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

HI
No sorry they've not got any dates near to us, they've forgoten us welsh groupies.  May have a look for a venue near us and rope a few of the girls in, could be a good couple of days away, as long as this TTC allows.
Claire


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Claire
I think they said they'd add new dates if the others sold well so there's still hope.  They're playing in Belfast so that'll suit me nicely.  I'm trying to find someone who is willing to admit they're still young enough at heart to embrace their lost youth and go with me but might well end up like 'norma no-mates'.  My DH is in total despair - I think he thought I'd be well past this by now!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi girls just a quick one,
Good luck to anyone testing today.
Also what are these bubble things on our profiles.
Will pop in later
Claire


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

and  AF    this morning.
I am at work right now, my car broke down alst night and it took the RAC two hours to come out to me, so it was too late to drive 2 hrs home. I went to stay with my parents who live close to where I work and they don't know about the fertility treatment so I was secretly testing in their bathroom when AF turned up. Spoke to the clinic. Still deciding if I want a break or will go straight into another IUI. Will speak to DH tonight.
Might need a few days to myself girls, but will be back.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

PERKY,

So sorry its a BFN for you hunny  

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Catspj's,

Just wanted to wish you loads of luck for testing


----------



## kirstieJT (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi everyone

Thanks for the kind words yesterday.  Feeling a bit brighter today...just hoping AF comes before the 9th, otherwise I have decided I will take a break until early next year - might do me some good.

Good luck to those testing today and tomorrow!!  Fingers crossed for you all.

Love
Kirstie
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning everyone

Sorry no time for any personals, but hope everyone is ok,..Perky I have PM'd you.

I am not going to be around for today or tomorrow as off to my parents as my mum is having her angiogram done tomorrow.  

Right off to the gym now, decided to get back into it, now I am having a break from tx.

Take care everyone and catch up with you all on Thursday.

Katherine

xxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Pasted in from IVF THread;

Sorry no time to chat off for a girlie gossip and then swimming in a mo, but if you haven't already confirmed what date in Jan would be good, please get your arses in gear 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42462.20.html


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi girls, just a quickie as its all a bit manic here

perky - sorry to hear your news hun  you and me are living parallel lives i think - my car also broke down late at night last thurs, and wasnt it you that had no heating? we havent either - having a new boiler on thurs! our dog was sick on sun - have you a dog cos you'd better keep an eye on it!!

catspjs - sending you some      

can i ask you all a favour? our friend steve (baby max's father) is having a back operation this afternoon to rebuild a disc damaged in a car accident 18 months ago. its a big worry as not only is it a very major op, slicing him open down the chest and lots of fiddling about,and 6 months recovery, but each time he's in hosp it reminds us all of the terrible circumstances of the accident which he was lucky to come out from alive -  his wife especially worries. so could you all please spare some thoughts for him and Tracey, and their familes this afternoon and send him some postive vibes for a speedy recovery. he's going to be in high dependancy for a couple of days but hope we will be able to visit him thurs. Thanks Guys 

kj x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

I'm back! Had a lovely few days off but have missed soooo much its really hard to catch up.

Firstly  to Moomin and DH for the BFN. I really feel for you both and hope you can get the ball rolling for the IVF asap. Sorry to hear about your mum too -   for the angiogram. Congrats on job offer!

 for Perkypinky. It's just PANTS isn't it? Especially hard to find out the way you did with no DH for a cuddle and it must have been difficult to put on a brave face to your parents and at work. Hope you'll be feeling stronger soon. x

Deb -  for you too. Hope you can have another tx cycle when you want to and that the sperm won't be a problem for you. x

KJ - poor you with no heating, hope you're well wrapped up. How did it go with Max & Caleb? Hope it wasn't too stressful. How's DH getting on with the job-hunting? Hope Steve's op was a success.  

Jilly - hope you are feeling better now sweetie. I am so pleased you can have your 3 IUIs again. Hoping for great things for you in 2006! 

Katrina - hope your uncle makes a speedy recovery. Hope you are okay... 

Jo9 - good luck for scan.....this will be the ONE! 

Claire - which CD was your scan? Its amazing how much of a spurt the follies can put on in the last few days. Lining sounds great BTW. CM needs to be clear AND stretchy for perfect timing. If you are worried about ovulating early do some ovulation predictor sticks - might help put your mind at rest.... 

Kirstie - big  for you sweetie. Might be worth asking your c/s if a different drug would be worth trying...some people respond better to different ones. Just a thought.... 

Welcome Natalie and good luck for  Congrats on new job.

Shazia - fantastic news about finally getting going for IVF. You've been SOOOO patient. Really hoping for good things for you and a lovely little brother or sister for Toby! 

Veronica - we missed you at the meet, was weird to think of you living just round the corner but unable to come.   for the 2ww. My treatment folder says they wash the cervix first before inserting the catheter with the sperm and that's the reason for any wetness after IUI - they said it wouldn't be sperm leaking out.

Catspyjamas -    Got everything crossed for you for tomorrow. 

Any news from Bodia?

Good luck Minow for  Sorry you have been poorly...

Kelly - we will miss you posting here sweetie. Wishing you and DH all the luck in the world for your IVF  

Hope you are okay Sair.  

Helly - not sure if you'll see this post now, but I'm not surprised you're confused by your c/s! Your 18mm follie sounded just about perfect for Day 15. I imagine you will have ovulated very soon afterwards. It is very common to have one lead follie - 17mm-20mm is ideal for basting. The smaller ones will not amount to anything once the lead follie has ovulated and usually shrink and disappear. The follicle that has ovulated then turns into a corpus luteum and changes shape and begins producing the progesterone you need to sustain a healthy pregnancy. I hope you were basted or had BMS. If you are unsure, it would be worth doing some Ovulation Predictor sticks from about Day 10 or 12, then hopefully you won't miss ovulation next time.

Good luck for appt Struthie! 

 to JessP (hope you are ok sweetie, I miss you  ), Babyfish, CK6, Gwen (haven't heard from you for ages), and all the IVF recruits: Holly, Julie, Erica, Manda, Jed, Catwoman, Creaky, Marsha Mouse and anyone I've missed.

Special    for Candy & Jacob (your card is on my dressing table) and Louby & Katie and AussieMeg and Connor & Rhuari.

 to you all,
Love Molly
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Kj

Sending lots of                              to your friend Steve and his DW Tracey - hope all goes well for them both.

Glad you are having your boiler fixed, don't envy you in this cold weather.  Just been watching the news about the weather in Gloucestershire - Great loads of snow...... 5-6 inches where my parents are...... not looking forward to the drive, one of the roads is closed due to abandoned cars..... great.  

Right must go and sort out the car.

Will be back on Thursday sometime after my interview


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

KJ - hunny, sorry I thought the op was yesterday. 

Sending loads of                 to Steve (& Tracey & Max) for today. 

Really hope this will be the end of the hospital visits and the beginning of better times ahead for them all...          

Love Molly
x

PS. Safe journey Moomin.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Molly

Glad you had a good time away.  Just want to say good luck for your 2ww.  When are you due to test?  

Moomin

xxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Moomin -   for your interview & have a safe journey today. Lots of good wishes to your mom    
Molly - Good to hear you had a good few days, when do you test sweetie?    
Kj - Have replied on the IVF thread but more     to Steve & his family & here's to a speedy recovery.
Catpjs -      for testing tomorrow &  I'm trying for Take That tickets. They go on sale at 9am on Friday & they are playing Birmingham 26 & 27 April........not that I'm interested or anything   We are having a bit of an "old" girls reunion.
Perky - So sorry to hear your news hunny    nothing I can say will make you feel better at the moment. My thoughts are with you, we know how much it hurts & it really will get a little easier day by day.
Jilly -      where are you Poops? Hopefully taking it easy, getting lots of rest & making a speedy recovery    
Jo -   for scan tomorrow matey, hope all goes well.
Hello   Deb, Katrinar, Claire, Natalie, Kirstie, Shazia, Fishy & everyone else.
I've got the hospital myself tomorrow & hope to be given the go ahead to start the stimming drugs. Down regging hasn't been the best experience but hopefully worth it   Will keep you all posted (whether you want me to or not!!)


Erica.xx


----------



## lisa401 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi,

I posted couple of weeks ago; thanks for all kind messages during 2ww... tested at day 14..BFN.  BUT.. no period, so went to clinic for blood test and tested positive today (Day 17).  BUT... hcg level only 46iu so having to go back in on Friday for repeat level... I am so worried that level won't rise, and it seems that 46iu is well below average level..  Stressed++ and not sure whether to be happy or not, has anyone had/know of anyone who has had low hcg levels to start and had a viable pregnancy, would really appreciate some help,

Thanks


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hi Moomin & Erica. Thanks for your good wishes, I test on 8th December.   

Just had to pop in and wish you good luck for scan tomorrow Erica - hope you get the go ahead for stimming!   

Also  Good Luck Holly & Rachel for egg collection  Hope you both get a lovely little clutch!   

Finally Good luck ********** for first scan tomorrow. Hope it all goes well.   

Lisa - I'm really sorry to hear you've had all this extra worry.  It is hard not being able to get excited about your +ve result just yet. I'm sure I've read of some ladies on here who've had successful pregnancies after an initially low hcg reading, but unfortunately it didn't happen to me.  That said, my reading was only 25 on Day 22 or 23 and had only gone up by 5 a couple of days later. 46 is very close to a viable pregnancy - I was told it needed to be 50 or more. It is still only Day 17 and it is possible you have had a late implantation which could also account for the late +ve. It's really hard to know whether to get excited yet until you've had your second hcg level. Basically, it needs to roughly double every 48 hours or so. I'm thinking maybe TomsMummy (now posting on the "IUI Turned BFP" thread) had a late +ve result and is now happily pregnant - perhaps you could pm her? Can anyone else remember? I really hope you will get the happy outcome you want. Will be sending you    vibes for Friday. Hang in there sweetheart and please let us know how you get on....

Love to all,
Molly
x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Lisa/Molly - was just about to post and say the same.  Really hoping that everything will work out beautifully with a good HCG rise on Friday for you and then we'll definiltey all be getting excited      You could also try posting on Ask a Nurse to see what she has to say...   I'm think it was Tomsmummy and I'm sure she would be only to happy to answer your question if you pm her.

Thanks for wishes Molly  

Big   to all the lovelies, sorry once again I've not managed to catch up with you all, but I'm trying to keep up and I'm feeling your happy and sad vibes as I go through.

KJ - thoughts are with Steve and Tracey and you with your little blue house  

Moomin - hope today has been ok with your neice and your Mum got some good news    

Catspj's - any news hunny    

Good luck Kirstie with AF's arrival prior to the 9th, hope you're ok!

Katrinar - you ok babes?  Hope the bms has worked a natural miracle!!

Deb -  hope you get to go again too and it will all fit around the clinic etc!!

Perks - soo very sorry to read your news ^cuddle^  What a horrible time you were having at your last post, really hope there are LOADS better times ahead for you very soon.  Take good care.

KJ - have pm'd you lovely  

Sorry to those I've missed but you're all in my thoughts.

Loads of love
H xxxxxxxx


----------



## lisa401 (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks Molly and Holly, will let you know how test goes, counting the seconds until Friday xx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Kelly – glad the appt went well.  Wishing you lots of luck on your new journey   xx

Cats – I really really hope it’s not AF...sending you lots of    & everything crossed for you (I'm seriously thinking about going to see Take That too!) xx

Perky – I was so, so sorry to hear about the bfn.  I'll pm you shortly   xx

Hi Deb - I’m sure you’ll make right decision about when to start tx again...take some time out to relax & pamper yourself over Xmas… xx

KJ –     for Steve & family xx

Hi Molly – lovely to have you back, you always have such lovely positive words for everybody  xx

Erica – Will be thinking of you at your appt.  Sorry the d/r hasn't been much fun.  Might see you at the bar at the TT concert (if we can get tickets)   xx

Hi Lisa – I hope it all turns out well for you - great that it is +ve xx

 to Holly, Jilly, Fishy, Sair, Moomin, Creaky etc etc xx

Off to my tap lesson soon....will be back on tomorrow to let you all know how the scan went.

Jo
xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


moomin - safe journey to your mums.

kj - sending lots of           to steve and his family for his recovery.


perky - im really sorry      


sorry but its just a quikie, making dinner for d.h

hi to everyone


deborahxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Oh - I forgot to say! 
 They found the dog! 
Remember - the one that went missing on bonfire night - got scared by a firework!
Found a couple of miles away - 3 weeks later though - a bit skinny, but otherwise unharmed!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

HI all

Molly - since about CD 13, they have shrunk and now they are growing again slowly.  Having yet another scan tomorrow to see whats happening, and in the meantime having lots of   just in case.

KJ - sending Steve and family lots of positive thoughts.

Perky - Sorry to hear about your   and lots of  , think I will be with you this month, just think new year new luck and maybe a new arrival.

Hi to everyone else my thoughts are with you, will catch up again later

Claire


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi girls 
Just dropping in to send some   
Ive had a good day I GOT THE JOB   
So pleased, start in new year which is just what i need.


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Perky sorry it was a BFN for you sweetie, sending a big  .

Catspj sending you   for testing,  

Jillypops   how are you?

Natalie   on the job.

Moomin sorry I missed you hope mum is ok and you arrived safely.

Holly good luck for EC

KJ sending you friend and DW lots of    .

Erika good luck for tomorrow, hopefully you'll get the go ahead for stimming, of course we want to know how you are hun,   

Deb30, uncle was to get out today but has been put into the stoke ward, he is speaking better but dragging his leg.  You will make the right decision for you and DH re tx.

Claire1 sending you lots of      will be thinking of you.

Katrina


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi everyone!

Sorry it's just going to be a quicky tonight (!!!!!!!!!!!!!), I'll catch up properly tomorrow and do some personals then.  I just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you but have been sooooo busy!  When I had time earlier the  server was down so couldn't log on!

I've got a scan tomorrow.  Really don't know what will be going on in there!!  I never did have a proper period last week, slightly heavier bleeding on Weds and Thurs, but I thought it would be HUGE after taking cyclogest.  Not sure what day I'm on so I don't know if the timing will work out ok for IUi this month or not.  Anyway I'll keep you posted.

'Speak' tomorrow!!  Take care lovelies...

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Stupid bloody computer.  I'd typed a massive post earlier but the stupid thing didn't work and now I can't remember for the life of me what I said.  So sorry there's so few personals this time but I'm wrecked and desperately need my bed.

Firstly, Perky I'm really really sorry to hear your news, particularly as you were alone when you were testing.  Look after yourself xx

Moomin - I hope your mum came through her angiogram OK and you got on ok with babysitting.

Good luck Sair with the scan tomorrow and I really hope the timings work out for you this month.

Claire - good luck with your scan as well, I hope your follies keep going in the right direction

Jo - hope your scan went well, you tap-dancing queen.

Natalie - congratulations on the job!  Brilliant news.

KJ hope your friend is doing OK.

Lisa - take comfort if you can in the BFP and hopefully everything will work out for you.  You've got a lot further than I have and I really hope it all comes good in the end.  Keep us informed how you get on. 

Holly - good luck with egg collection!

Molly, so glad the doggie came home - I bet its being swamped with affection to make up for the awfulness its been through.

Hi to Katrina and Deb and Jo and Erica and anyone else I've missed.

Well thanks to all of you who posted today wishing me luck for testing.  Its very kind of you to think about me, with everything going in your own lives.  Anyway, I did a sneaky test this morning - BFN as I expected.  I'm convinced the IUI was done too late again.  The cramps stopped a few days ago but my boobs feel like they are going to explode and tonight, when I went to the loo, I had some spotting when I wiped (sorry if TMI).  I've had no spotting up until now, and I normally would have for a few days beforehand but I just know it hasn't worked.  I also have a horrific headache and that's normally a surefire way of me knowing AF is on her way soon.  I really hope, if AF is to start, that it happens tomorrow (Wed) as all my previous IUIs have been on day 10 or 11 and this falls over the weekend this time if AF starts on Thurs or Fri.  Hope this makes sense!!  Anyway, my clinic (NHS) doesn't open over the weekend so I need it to be tomorrow or Saturday for an IUI to happen this month again.  This will be our fourth and final NHS IUI and I'd really like to get it out of the way so that if it doesn't work then I can start the new year with new optimism and a new treatment.

Sorry this last bit has been all me me me but hopefully you'll indulge me this once!

Love to you all, I hope you are all doing well.


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


catspj - im really sorry         


sorry just a quickie at the moment, will do personals later


deborahxx


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for the hugs Debs, just what I needed this morning!

No AF yet, more spotting this morning and I think my boobs may have actually exploded this morning as I'm in absolute agony  

Hope you're doing OK?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Catspjs,

So sorry its a bfn hunny                 hope your ok?

Kelly x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Aww Catspyjamas -    

Really sorry to see your news sweetie. Hope you can get going on your next cycle asap. 

Love Molly
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning everyone

I am typing this at my parents, sat in their garage and it is bloody freezing.  My niece has finally gone to sleep, don't know who is more knackered her or me!!!  Well my mum left about an hour ago for her angiogram, feeling a bit anxious, but I am sure it will all be ok.

She made me make a drs appointment to get myself checked out as there is a slight possibility it could be herderity (sp!), so going next week, She wants me to be sure all is ok before I start on the IVF route.  She has got me scared now!!!

Catspj - I am sorry hun that it was BFN for you.

Hope everyone else is ok, I am going to have to go, as I can't feel my feet at the moment, Oh and their garden etc is covered in snow. Looks very pretty, thankfully it has started to rain and thaw,so hopefully should be ok by the time I go home tonight.  Should be home about 8pm. so might log on later, see how I feel.

DH has called me this morning to say that he is too ill to go to work, glad I am here!!!!!

Take care all and catch up with you all later

Moomin

xxxxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi all

Just thought I'd fill you about what happenedwith my scan I now have 3 follicles (1- 2.2cm, 1 - 1.8cm & 1- 1.6cm), so IUI now on Friday    .  The consultant was a bit cautious about doing the IUI as there is 3 viable eggs there, she gave us the choice if we were happy, and aware of the risk.  If we just get 1 egg fertilised then that would make an excellent   .

Is there anyone else having IUI on Friday.

Catspj -  big   sorry to hear your bad news.

Good luck to everyone on the  , I will be joining you soon.

Claire


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

So ladies, hope you are well today.

Hello Jilly – hope you’re feeling better darling!

Thanks to Molly and Kelly for all the hugs – how lovely of you both to think of me.  Hope things are OK for you both.

Katherine – thanks for your PM – I’ll reply in a bit.  Hope your fingers and toes are still attached, after the garage-induced frost-bite, and that your mum is OK.  Just what you need – more tests!  I’m sure you’ll be grand x

Claire – go for it girl! Three follies, eh?  I only ever had one large follie, but I’d have definitely gone ahead if I’d have three.  Good luck with basting xx

Still no sign of AF for me, and very little spotting (only when I wipe – sorry if TMI!).  I got a phone call from the clinic this morning telling me that they’d run out of funding for the year so I have to wait until April 2006 for my 4th and final IUI if (as I fully expect) this one doesn’t work.  I don’t know whether to cry from frustration or take it as a good thing – give myself four months to do the best I can to improve my diet and nutrition and hopefully 4th time lucky.

I also asked about the process about going for a private consultation regarding a move to IVF as I don’t think I can wait until April for an IUI. She said that if we go private we’ll still be on the waiting list for our two free NHS IVFs at the same time, which I suppose is some good news.  Just have to go home and break the not-so-good news to DH now.

I'm out with a friend tonight so am determined to get plastered and forget about it all, for a few hours anyway.  Will be on tomorrow, hangover and all, so will chat then.  Love to you all xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi girlies!

How fab to be here in the afternoon!  I have a non-contact afternoon so didn't need to go back to work after my scan.  Well as I expected still don't know what is going on with my insides!!!  I was told I have a cyst on my left ovary but I do ovulate early and I have been told I might have a cyst before but then it has turned out to be a follie.  It was 26mm and I was told that was too big to be a follie  My womb lining thickness is as it should be but for later than I am in my cycle.  I was told that the cyst might be from my last cycle but I'm sure I ovd cos I had the HCG injection and had sharp pains about 24 hours after.  There were two follies last month so it could be the second one.  There are no follies on my right ovary though.  I've got to go back on Friday for another scan but it doesn't look promising for IUI this month.  

Anyway, about time for some personals...I've been slacking!!!

Jo - hiya hun!  Good luck for your scan today.

Kelly - NO you can't go!!  There are too many people leaving us.  We promise we won't call you Smelly Kelly ever again...promise!!!!   Wishing you so much luck with IVF hun.

Moomin - Hope you are ok and have recovered from your frostbite!!!  Hope your mum is ok.  A good idea you getting checked out too - hope things are ok.  How come you are moving onto IVF so soon?  Were you recommended to only try a couple of times?  You're not allowed to leave either you know    Good luck for job interview.

Katrina  - really sorry to hear about your uncle.  Hope he has a speedy recovery.

Catspjs - How frustrating for you...Hope you are ok...I've pm'ed you.  

Debs -   Hope you are ok.  Good luck for your next IUI, Feb will come round quickly with Xmas and New Year.  It will give you something to look forward to.  Take care of yourself.

Perky - So sorry to hear about your BFN.  I'm thinking of you  

KJ - Any news on your friend Steve?  Hope his op went well yesterday.

Molly - Hi!  Good luck for testing...I've got everything crossed for you!

Erica - Ihope you get on ok at the hospital today.  What was the down regging like?  What side-effects does it give you?  Good luck with the next step of your treatment.  

Lisa - Really hoping those hcg levels are going up and up.  Keep thinking positively...easier said than done I know!!!

Natalie -   on your new job.  Hope you are ok.

Claire - Yippee...good luck for Friday.  I'll be thinking of you.

 to Jillypops, Minow, VB, Kirstie, Shazia and everyone else.

Lots of love to you all

Sarah xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Where is everyone?  A bit lonely on here at the mo!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi
It is quiet on here lately.
Sair - good luck for Friday, I know how you feel, my follicles were really slow to develop, and I didn't think that we would have IUI this month.  But then out of the blue they developed.  Have they done any test's to find out if it is a cyst, or not.  It must be a really difficult time for you at the mo, my thoughts are with you, fingers crossed.
Will pop back in to see if anyone else pops on
Claire


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm here!!
thanks for all your good wishes for steve - he's awake, drugged up to the eyeballs with painkillers so feels no pain - yet!! and apparently he's bored already!! god knows how he is going to cope for the next 6 months  dh has gone over to give him something else to look at other than the ceiling!- i would've gone too but i was meant to going babysitting, starting at 5.30pm but its just been cancelled  not their fault -child is sick but could've done with the £30 to help towards the car clutch bill which is going to be £350 

sair - what a palava - hope fridays scan is more enlightening and brings good news. get  just in case the whopper turns out to be a follie after all...

cats pj's   for the bfn,   at the lack of funding,   for still being able to stay on the waiting list and lastly, enjoy your  tonight

claire - those follies sound   good luck for friday....

molly - glad they found the doggie 

moomin - i put a poem about dusting in girl and boy chat - you might like it as you are a cleaning nut 

laters all 

kj x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi kj - 350 quid!!! Just what you need before Christmas eh!!!  Glad Steve came round from the op ok.  How is your cutie fur baby then?  Have you managed to resist letting him upstairs at night?  Do you think follies can be as big as that then?  I think DP has got rather lazy now we've started IUI, he thinks his hard work is over!!!  Will have to suggest some   later!!!!

Hiya Claire - do you know what tests they can do to tell if it is a cyst?  I guess if it is still there next week then that's a sign that it isn't a follie.  It's just weird that there weren't any other follies cos surely if it is a cyst left over from last month then I would still be producing follies normally this month?  I don't know how it all works..does your head in doesn't it!!!

Will pop back later

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sair - £350 is a mere drop in the ocean considering the new boiler tomoz is going to £1700 

i think 26mm is rather large to have a follie - but seeing as everything seems a little topsy turvy in your body right now, you never know    

furbaby is getting rather naughty!! no he's not been upstairs yet - he's interested but so far his efforts have been thwarted  with no heating we have had fires lit all the time and he just loves stretching out in front of it 

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Evening all,

Well I have finally managed to deliver all 900 bt phone books!!! NEVER AGAIN!! 

KJ-blimey love,bet your credit card is having a good time lately,why do these things all happen at xmas??

Sarah-you cant have your dh getting lazy,give him a good prod really hope you get to have your iui this time 

Claire-loads of luck for fri      

Ctaspjs-great news about the waiting list with nhs if you go private,crikey if you go private ivf too there will be no one left here  all the luck in the world whatever choice you make  

Jilly-wondered where you had go to  hope everything calms down so you get chance to pop on!!

Moomin-I got cold just reading your post !! Looks like the meet is on your birthday   mmmmm I wonder what balloon we will have this time 

Big love to everyone,I am off to write my xmas shopping list 

Kelly x


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for all the good wishes.
Spoke to the consultant on the phone and although he was really keen just to have another one, I've decided we need a break this month. DH said it was up to me and then seemed very relieved. There's just a limit to how much I feel we can take on at the moment and I find this stuff really stressful.
Just want to be happy and celebrate our new jobs this month and not ride the emotional rollercoaster. 
Now, personals:
CatsPJs   sorry it's a BFN for you too.  

Moomin, thanks for the PM . Hope you are OK.

Kellydallard, well done for all the deliveries. You must be so fit. My cons said I should have 10 IUIs before considering IVF so I'll be here for a while...

Sarah, tell DH no slacking, his work hasn't even started    

Jilly, good to see you. Hope you are OK.

Claire, will be thinking about you tomorrow. 

 Eica, lovely to hear from you.

 Molly, hope you are OK lovely.

Love,
Perky


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone 

I have made it back safely home.  And I am absolutely shattered.  The drive home was horrendous, poured with rain the whole way.  M4 busy, M3 not so busy, M27 ground to a halt.... not a happy bunny.  Been home for 45 mins and DH is already driving me insane with his cold....(man flu!!!).  

My dad has just rung to say that he is on his way home from the hospital with my mum and she is fine, no sedation nothing.  Well impressed.  All her arteries are clear which is amazing considering she is a smoker.  She has got to have her heart valve replacement done within the next 2 weeks.  We have found out that it is something she was born with.  Just taken almost 60 years to find it!  Bless her she was ok.  So looks like our plans for christmas are now up in the air as my parents were meant to be coming down to us, not sure what is happening now.  But my mum is far more importmant than whose house are we having christmas at.

Have got the most horrendous day ever tomorrow and half of me does not want to go for the interview tomorrow, but think that is because I have not had time to prepare for it, so going to have to blag it all.  And there is a scenario based excercise as well.... great hate role plays.

Right that will have to do now for tonight as I am so tired.  Early night.  Feeling a bit emotional at the moment, think today has been a bit much with having my niece all day and worrying about my mum, and also thinking about the treatment side of things today as well.

I will be back tomorrow, alive and kicking hopefully.

Take care

Katherine

xxxxxx

Ps my house is so nice and warm, compared to my parents garage!!!!!


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi 

 for me today. Very disappointed and not sure what to do now - whether to try more IUI or move onto IVF. Will probably wait now until the new year anyway. 

Good luck to everyone else on 2ww. Hoping we have some good news soon.

Sarahjj
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sarahjj

Sorry to hear it was  BFN for you.  Sending you lots of


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi!

Sarahjj - really sorry about your BFN.  Thinking of you  

Moomin - Hi, really glad everything went well with your mum.  Good luck for tomorrow, sometimes things are better when you haven't prepared for it beforehand so don't worry.

Perky - 10 IUIs - WOW!!  Has anyone else had this advice.  We can have as many as we want on NHS but I know my consultant will probably push us to go for IVF after a couple cos he believes your greatest chances are in the first couple of attempts!!!!!!  Not very encouraging, eh!!  When so much of this is down to timing, I think it's quite likely that it could take more than a couple of attempts.  Hopefully you won't be needing 10 attempts hun!!  

KJ - OMG     and a boiler is quite essential at this time of year!!!!!!  Fingers crossed for a lottery win then eh!!

Kelly - How are those bulging biceps then!!!  you won't be needing to do any of this after your deliveries!!!!  Hope you are ok.

Love to all

Sarah xxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Evening All!  

On late tonight as I had to go and get some food in - we've been living off takeaways for a few days   so starting back on the low fat cooking tonight!  They were out of pineapple juice at Sainsburys so plumped for some tropical instead!

Hi Cats - so sorry to hear about the BFN   - it's always a jolt isn't it?  On the positive side it's good that you can talk to your cons about IVF.  Let me know how you get on.  I hope you get well and truly plastered tonight - have several for me  xx
Hi Perky - you have been in my thoughts today  .  I think a break is a good idea, particularly with the new job.  Plus you can try and unwind over Xmas before more tx.  Make sure you pamper yourself this week xx
Hi Sair – sorry to hear about the possible cyst – at least on friday you will have more of an idea of what is going on.  Will be thinking of you my love xx.
Moomin – glad to hear mum’s appt went ok, and that you arrived home OK.  Amazing your Mum has always had this?!  I'm sure you will be OK.  What a horrible journey home.  Oh, and how is the patient (man-flu?).  It's tomorrow you can speak to your cons isn't it? xx
Sarahjj – so sorry to hear you also had a BFN    Let us know what you decide next on your tx xx
Claire - great news about the follies...really pleased for you xx
Hi Erica - how did your appt go today? xx  
Hi Jilly – hope your first day back went ok xx
Kelly – well done on all of those phone books - I did it once years ago....never again xx
Natalie - well done on the job! xx  
KJ - I bet Caleb looks so cute in front of the fire! xx
Hi Molly, Hi Katrinar, Hi Deb, Hi Holly - hope you are all well today xxxxxxxx

My scan went well today - lining starting to thicken up nicely and one large follie already - a couple of medium ones as well.  I have to do an ov test in the morning, and if it's -ve do another gonal injection.  Then I'll be back at the clinic on Friday.
Have also booked in my pre-IVF chat for Tuesday 20th December just incase, which is something to focus on if this IUI fails.

Finally, I heard a quote today that made me think of everyone - 'Very often, when you fall over, you learn to walk more successfully'.  

I thought it quite apt for us all.  I know we have all 'fallen over' more than our fair share, but together we can keep each other going....and even start to run! 

 & love to all

Jo
xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning everyone

Well it is horrible down here,   and I have a stonking headache.

Hope you are all ok today, can't stop on line for long as have to be at the job centre in half an hour, then I have my interview, then my 'ladies that lunch' at the pub.... then I have to call my consultant re IVF appointment.  So a busy day.  But I will be back later with an update.

Oh and DH has gone to work today, thank goodness.  

Right had better to go to the job centre..... oh what a delight.

Take care

Moomin

xxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

GOOD LUCK MOOMIN


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Lisa -     for those levels tomorrow.
Jo -  the bar at the TT concert sounds good to me.   for appt tomorrow, sounds like everything is going well & good to have an IVF backup plan but really hope you don't need it   
Katrinar - Good to hear that your uncle is improving   & how are you doing?
Sarah - Good luck for scan tomorrow    Down regging shuts your own hormones off so it's like going through the menopause   I've felt rotten with mood swings, hot flushes & sweats, headaches etc but hey it's going to be worth it & I'm a step closer to my dream.
Moomin - Good to hear that everything went well for your mom, what a relief &   for your interview.
Catpjs -   sorry to read your news, hope you're ok sweetie, one day at a time remember.
Perky - Enjoy your month off from tx hun, sounds like a good idea to me   & then you will be ready & raring to go again.
Kj -  have you got to lay out you poor thing & right before Xmas (yep I said the word   ) Hope Caleb is behaving today & great news about Steve   
SarahJ - Sorry it was a BFN   you take care & take time in making decisions about what to do next. Be good to yourself you deserve a treat or 2.
Claire -    for basting tomorrow.
Natalie -   on new job.
Molly -          for the 8th sweetheart, everything will be crossed. Fantastic news about the dog   what a relief.
Jilly -   you ok nutbag?   Missing you & hoping you break youself back into work GENTLY.
Love & luck to you all & anyone I've forgotten to mention.
My appt went well yesterday, all as it should be. Ovaries not doing anything & lining was very thin. Go the go ahead to start stimming today & go back next Friday, the 9th. Looking at my IUI responses the nurse felt that egg collection would probably be the following Monday or Wednesday   Will keep you posted.

Erica.xx


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi girlies

Hope you are all OK.  Absolutely torrential rain here today and our patio looks like a swimming pool.  Matches my mood anyway – I’ve got the hangover from hell!  Just a few personals while my poor head can manage them!

Sarah – thanks for your PM, I’ve replied.  I don’t know about the size of your follie – I know that at my last IUI my follie was 23mm which isn’t far off your 26mm.  I’ve only ever had one lead follie for each of my 3 IUIs, and always on my right.  My ovulation pain is always on the right as well so I don’t know if that means there’s a problem with the left.  Anyway, I really hope your treatment can go ahead this month and you don’t have to face the trauma of an abandoned treatment cycle on top of everything else.  Good luck for Friday and keep us informed. Kisses xxx

KJ – glad to hear your friend is doing OK.  Can’t believe you’ve to find around £2000 for the clutch and boiler, especially at this time of year!  You should get Caleb signed up for modelling work – he’s just gorgeous.  I think Oscar would have a breakdown if he wasn’t allowed upstairs – he sleeps in the kitchen but gets up on our bed for a cuddle in the mornings and just loves it.  He’s actually up on the sofa beside me at the minute, lying on his back with his head on my lap so my laptop is perched on the arm of the sofa.  I’m going to be in agony later but he’s snoring his head off so don’t want to disturb him getting myself comfy!

Kelly – well done on getting the phone books delivered!  You’ll never be able to look at another one again!  How lovely of you to keep popping back and see us lowly IUI girls, its great hearing all your news xx

Perky darling – I think you’ve made the right decision, having a break this month.  Allow yourself to get the jobs sorted, have a wonderful Christmas and come back stronger than ever next year.  And 10 IUIs – holy guacamole!!!  I’ve never heard of anyone getting that number before.  My consultant told me that there’s some evidence to suggest that success rates increase with the number of IUIs, something to do with the drugs in your system or something.  Look after yourself honey xx

Katherine – fantastic news about your mum, I’m sure you’re so relieved that this first part is over and done with.  I’m sure you’re worried sick about her going through the heart valve replacement op so its probably best you don’t have the added stress of treatment this month as well.  Hope you’ve thawed out by now and that the interview went well.  I’ve sent you a PM honey

Sarahjj – so sorry to hear about your BFN.  Look after yourself and I’m sure you’ll make the right decision regarding your next treatment for you and your sanity.  Thinking of you 

Jo – glad the scan went well.  How did you get on this morning with your ovulation test?

Jilly – so glad your first day back is going OK.  Take it easy though and don’t get too carried away!

Lisa - good luck for your appointment tomorrow - here's hoping for great levels and a huge fat definite BFP!

Erica - I'm so glad things are going to plan for you although the side-effects sound awful.  Take it as easy as the hormones will let you!

A big hello to Molly, Katrina, Debs, Holly and anyone else I’ve left out – you’re in my thoughts all of you.

Just quickly to let you know that AF still hasn’t started.  I’ve still got spotting so I fully expect AF to arrive later today or tomorrow.  I’m OK about it as I never really thought I had a chance with this IUI but I’m still unsure about our next steps given that we’ve been put back to next April for our last IUI.  We’ll have a good talk about over the weekend, or when my hangover clears, whatever comes first!


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Sarah JJ -  Really sorry about your BFN. There's plenty of time to decide what to do next. Thinking of you. x

Claire - excellent news on the follies - Good Luck for basting tomorrow....   

Catspjs - sounds like you enjoyed your night out last night.   How is your DH?  Good that you can stay on the NHS IVF waiting list while putting out feelers for private IVF. 

Sair -  at the nasty cyst. Not giving up on your IUI yet though - you never know, there might be a follie hiding.... 

KJ - hope the new boiler goes according to plan. Over £2,000 in unexpected bills just before  is just what you don't need, I think!
Our woodburner started belching black smoke from the top on Tuesday night so we had to let it go out. It was FREEZING!  Turned out the flue needed sweeping - it was SOLID with soot!  Luckily, the guy came yesterday and we are all toasty warm again. Glad Steve is doing okay - hope they keep his pain meds topped up. Did you go to see Harry Potter? x

 to Kelly. Glad you got the phone books  delivered - hope the money was worth it!

Jo - scan sounds great. Good luck for basting. I loved your quote - spot on for us all here!  

Perky -   Thanks for always asking after me. I'm fine thanks - one week over! I HATE the second week though... I think it's good to have a break over Xmas if you can. You've had such a lot going on in your life lately it will do you both good I'm sure. New Year, new start...and all that!  Re. the 10 IUI's: As long as you've been checked for physical problems (blocked tubes etc) then it's not unreasonable to have plenty of IUIs. The timing's critical and if its not spot on it's unlikely to work. I'm on IUI no. 8.  My c/s thinks it's best for me to carry on with IUI as I've had 3 pgs from 7, but sadly all m/c  My age is an issue, and apparently the older you get, the more natural an environment the better, so he thinks in my case my chances won't be greatly increased by moving to IVF. I remember someone on here had 10 IUIs and I asked the nurse last time if 8 was the record at my clinic. She said there was one lady who'd had 14 goes and was then successful! I think it depends on individual circumstances, but I know a lot of people feel happier to move on quickly to IVF where the statistics are better, but its obviously more invasive and stressful.

Moomin - what a worry your Mum having an op before Xmas, but great news that her arteries are clear.  Hope the interview's gone well and that you are feeling more like your old self soon. 

Jilly. Really glad you are feeling better now - BUT DON'T OVERDO IT! The cleaning  are watching you. 

Lovely to see you posting on here Erica - been a bit quiet since you left!    for stimming...

Went to see Jack & the Beanstalk at the village hall last night with DP, Sis & Niece & Nephew. It was excellent for an amateur production. The Giant was brilliant - so big he had to be sitting down! Niece hid under the chair at one point as she was scared of Mr Fleshcreep the giant's servant. He was just like Rowan Atkinson in Blackadder crossed with the Childcatcher!  Anyway, feeling all Christmassy now! Yay!!!!
      

Love and  to you all and extra special      for Lisa for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you...
Molly x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

I have an announcement to make;

*I HAVE FINISHED MY XMAS SHOPPING!!!!!! HURRAY!!!!!!*​
ALSO.......

Its about time I left and headed on over to the iui turned ivf board. Am feeling very  to go but it has to be done as have been hanging around here way too long.

Sending each and everyone of you tons of   . Will be keeping an eye on you all so no slacking ok??

Will miss you all........................

Shazia


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Molly - Great to hear from you, I always laugh when I see the photo of your dog!  I had a great night last night but am paying for it now    DH is grand but very cross with me for getting myself into such a state - he doesn't drink and I haven't been indulging as much lately because of all the treatment so it has hit me hard!  Your pantomime sounds like a right laugh.  I think you're probably wise to stay on the IUIs as you have managed to get a BFP even though they don't stick.  I'm dreading the thought of IVF if I'm totally honest and would love to stay on the IUIs as I can manage them grand.  Hope the rest of your 2ww goes well, the second week is a killer!  Look after yourself honey and    

Hi Shazia - I can't believe you've got your Xmas shopping done.  I've hardly started, but mainly because I have no idea what to buy people.  I'm quite prepared to put myself into debt and danger to get the ideal gifts but have no inspiration whatsoever!  We'll miss you on these boards - I'll probably be joining you in the new year but I really hope your stay on the IVF board is a short one xx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Jilly sweetheart am gonna miss you the mostest, but fear not I will never be too far away......................oooohhh scary!!!!

So pleased you are back together again


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Right I am now back home, and not moving!!!!!  Don't think I have stopped all morning.

Appointment at job centre went ok, all very straight forward and can have my job seekers allowance money,  a whole £56.80 a week!!!  Interview went really well, will find out tomorrow.  Really want this job more than the other one... so will have to wait and see.

Spoken to my consultants secretary and we have our appointment to discuss IVF on 29th December.......4 weeks today and counting. Didnt think we would get on until at least the end of January, so I am very excited.

Jilly - Don't worry I am not going anywhere yet.... not going to move until after my appointment, so will be here for at least another 4 weeks.

Erika - Glad everything went well yesterday and good luck with the stimming.

Catsj- Thanks for the pm, hope your hang over is getting better as the day goes on!  We are funding ourselves which is why we are only doing 2 IUI's.  Think the money would be better spent on IVF.  Will find out more on 29th!

KJ - Is it today that you are having your boiler fixed? I hope so as it is freezing here today and don't envy you with no heating or hot water.

Perky - Enjoy your break from tx.  We are on a break at the moment, and we both feel so much better for having  a break from it all, and getting our lifes back on track, and spending time socialising with friends and family.

Molly - Good luck for your 2ww.  Feeling so much better today.  Think everything caught up with me over the last couple of days and suddenly today, now that I have my next appointment I feel on top of the world.

Claire - Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you

Natalie - Congrats on the job offer.,hopefully i will hear tomorrow about the one I had the interview for today.

Kelly - Thanks for the good luck message - glad you have finished your delivery!!!  

Hello to everyone else that I have missed.  One more day to go and then it is the weekend again......how quick has this week gone.

Oh and I have also finished my christmas shopping and written half of my christmas cards.  Will wrap presents etc next week.

Have also just spoken to my mum and she is fine, off work now until Monday,but coming to stay with us for the weekend, so that should be good.  She is not allowed to walk far on Saturday so going to buy a DVD tomorrow and chill out Saturday afternoon whilst DH and my dad play golf!!!!

Right will be back later.

Love you all

Moomin

xxxxxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi all,
Im just begining the process of IUI. tomorrow i have a second scan to check my follicles. on wednesday I had 2 good ones that were 14mm and 15mm. i have been taking clomid and having injections. its all very "scarey" stuff. I had an ectopic 3 years ago and have been told i have PCOS. my DH has a low motility which is also not helping. 
I have a 9 year old and 6 year old from a previous marriage, and although I love them to bits Im longing for a child with DH to make the family "complete". Because of this we can only have the 3 tries at IUI and are not entitled to IVF if it doesnt work, so fingers crossed!
In recent months i have also been told that 3 people close to me are expecting twins naturally, which as you can imagine has been heartbreaking.
i have been so down, achy and feel like a total faliure.
thought id introduce myself to everyone else who is going through this process
all the best to every one      
Corrina xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Corrina

Welcome to FF, hope all goes well for your first IUI.  Your follicles sound a good sizem, good luck for your scan tomorrow, and keep us updated as to when you are being basted so that we can get you through the dreaded 2 week wait.

We are always here to help you through the good days and the bad..........

Take care and good luck

Moomin

xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi all
Thanks for all the best wishes for tomorrow it's really appreciated.  I'm really nervous, want this to work badly.

Good luck with the tests, the job offers, and the appointments to everyone else.

Will pop back in later, going  shopping with mum

Claire


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Have fun    shopping.


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Erica – good to hear from you.  Sorry to hear what a rotten time you’ve had with d/r!   But glad the appt shows that everything is as it should be  
We’re going to attempt to book our TT tickets in the morning, so I’ll PM you to let you know what night we’re going.  There are 8 of us from work going now! xx

Hi Cats – ov test –ve today as expected so had the delight of doing another injection at 07:30 today     Had a bit of ov (?) pain on my right hand side this afternoon (seems to be common?) so think it’s on its way.  Back at the hosp tomorrow at 11:15 for another scan.  Hope you get things sorted over the weekend in terms of what’s next.  Are you going to book in to see TT?  How’s your arm…or is Oscar still pinning you down?   xx

Hi Molly – 8 IUIs?  I think you deserve a medal.  No scrap that, you deserve a massive BFP.  Everything crossed for you     The panto sounded fun….it’s behind you…. xx

Shazia – all the best on the IVF board….I might see you there next month!  Keep in touch. xx

Hi Jilly – good to have you back.  I’d love to log on during the day and keep up with you all but internet access is tracked at work…big meanies.  Still take it easy xx

Moomin – so glad the interview went well & great news that you got an appt so quickly.  Sounds like a few of us maybe on the IVF road together.  I'm sure we can keep each other going.  Hope you have a lovely relaxing weekend with your Mum. xx

Hi Corrina – welcome & good luck with your IUIs. xx

Hi Claire - don't spend too much xx

Off late night shopping…catch up later.

Luv Ya!  

Jo
xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


sorry i havent posted in a while but have been really tired on a monday, wednesday and thursday i work 8am-8pm, thats why i normally post 1st thing in the morning or at this time.


hope you all are well, will do a proper catch up tomorrow


deborahxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Jilly

Had a bit of a disastrous night on the shopping front  
The queues getting into Brum were ridiculous - worse than on a Saturday!
We kept going for a little while but ended up doing a u-turn.
Ended up at the piccies instead    - we saw Kiss Kiss    Bang Bang as it was the only thing that was on - everything else was on an hour or so later.  It was quite strange but quite funny as well.

How is the bar - busy tonight?

Jo
xx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Late night then Jilly?  
I worked the bars in my dad's pub & nightclub for several years....and get this - I am allergic to beer!  Not to drink luckily, but if I got too much on my hands they would bubble up, crack and bleed (sorry if TMI).  My sister was the same.  It was only a problem if I worked loads of days behind the bar in a row.  A barmaid allergic to beer!!!    xx

Hi Moomin - you still online too? xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Jo

Yeah I am still here to......sorry you couldn't get into Brum. I am meant to be going to Portsmouth on Sunday, think I might get the ferry over


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Oooohhh - how exotic to travel to the shops on a ferry!  Also makes me homesick for Devon    
No such luck around here unless you take the canal   and you get all sorts of stuff floating in that, believe me!!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

It is good and very handy for shopping in the city, however you can guarantee I always end up buying something big and bulky and then have to struggle back on the ferry.  The only thing is it a fair hike back to the car this side.  But it is still good fun.  If you come back late after a night out it is a little man in a rowing boat!


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

calling it a night .... sleep well all
will be back on tomorrow after my scan

Jo
xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


as promised i'm back for personals.


lisa - best of luck      

moomin - glad to hear your mums tests went ok, best of luck for today, hope you get the job    

katrinar - glad to hear your uncle is getting better 

sarah - best of luck for today    

catspj - i know april sounds like a long way away but try counting it in weeks, thats what im doing, only another 11 weeks for me, i'm just looking till february at the moment so that if we are fortunate to have sperm in january it will be a lovely surprise.

perky - enjoy your break off from tx

kj - hows caleb doing, sorry you have to pay out so much just before xmas

claire - best of luck for basting    

molly - wow 14 iui's that seems a lot, hoping you get your BFP very soon

corrina - best of luck with the scan

shazia - sory to hear you are leaving us, but for a good reason, best of luck       

jilly - glad you are feeling better, hope you didn't overdo it yesterday

kelly - how many phone books, you must be shattered

sair - how are you?



big hello to everyone,

deborahxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi all,
I had my scan today, and have been told I have to have a forth injection of Puregon (bearing in mind wednesday i was told that i wouldnt need it!) my folicles have stayed at 14mm and 15mm. we have to go back on monday for another scan so fingers crossed for then. I had even said to DH on the wednesday that this would happen!
take care all, off to wrap pressies and debate pressie ideas for aging granny who hates everything! 
lots of love corrina


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Just wanted to pop on and send loads of good luck vibes for Claire for basting                

Hope you all have a fab weekend     

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Can't believe that it is Friday all ready, where has this week gone.  Well I still have not received any official phone calls about the jobs, and it is starting to bug me.  Think I might send an email to the first one as the interview will be 2 weeks ago on Monday.  And not holding out much hope for the second one as the day goes on.

Claire - hope your basting went well and good luck for your 2 week wait. We will be here to get you through it.

Carrie - Good luck for your scan on Monday - fingers crossed those little follies will have grown a bit more over the weekend.

Jo - had to laugh at your story about being allergic to beer!      

Sending lots of               to all of you who are on your 2 week wait.

Oh and Jilly good to see you back, hope you are not working too hard.

Right off to go and get some lunch, just been to Asda - wrong ideal on a Friday it was heaving.  Oh well, better do some housework this afternoon as my parents are coming tomorrow for the weekend.

Catch you all later

Moomin

xxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Girlies - I'm struggling big time with keeping up at the moment, but each and everyone of you are fabulous so don't ever feel you've been neglected by me  

Molly - hunny time is ticking through your 2ww! Yay, you're over the hump and it's down the other side already.  So hope it flies for you and there is a GREAT big BFP awaiting you!  Hope you have a lovely weekend  

KJ - boiler all done?  how's the car?  Don't think you saw my post about our estate for sale but if you're interested in finding out more, email me and I'll give you a few more details    How's Steve doing?

Jillypops - you've been missed here!  Good to see the bar is back to it's normal gleaming self with you at the helm!  Bet your punters missed you big time.  Are you feeling ok?  Hope you're still taking it easy!  

Moomin - thanks for pm!  Great to hear that things are ok with your Mom and hope they are with you too when you have yours checked out.  Worrying having this hanging over you but I'm sure you're in tip top form.  Good that you'll be able to visit her more easily when she's in Oxford.  Let's hope the weather stays clear for all that road travel.  Any news yet  Hi to your lovely DH too!!

Welcome Corinna!  Hope you do get your much longed for BFP v v soon hunny.  You've come to the right place to help you through it   Good luck with Monday's scan!

Hi gorgeous Jo!  Shame about shopping last night.  So annoying when your plans fall apart when you had hopes of getting a good few jobs ticked off your to do list    I'm doing most of mine online this year... not sure what to get DH tho... hmmm 

Perkster - completely forgot to say a bit CONGRATS to you on your TWO jobs!  How exciting to have two new ventures on the go!  Sounds v interesting and do hope it's all going to be perfect having you both working together.  Hope you enjoy your time away from tx over the Christmas period, and have some fun and relaxation.  How's DH's leg coming along?

Claire - hope it's all gone well today hunny    

Catspjs - you ok lovely?  Have you come to any decisions yet?  How's your lovely furbaby?

Katrinar - any news about the cyst my sweets?  Hope it's all ok to be moving on with  

Debs - you sound v busy.  Hope you've got a bit of a relax planned for the weekend or maybe it'll be catching up on all the girly gossip on here  

Creaky - I think you should be over on the turned IVF board but haven't seen you about... YOUR BIG DAY IS DRAWING EVER CLOSER HUNNY!  Good luck and have a lovely time!!!  We want to see pics in the gallery!!!

VB - you ok sweets?  Resting up on your 2ww I hope?!!

Thanks everyone for all your wishes!  I'm not sure I'll be around much from tommorrow after ET, so not too much   otherwise I'll never catch up!

Loves to you all
H x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

HI all,
im on day 12 ( i think, all a bit of a blur and ive gone a bit  !!) Started the puregon on the 25/11/05, which was day 5. i was told i only needed 3 injections of it. last one was tuesday, wednesday my only 2 folicles were 14mm and 15mm, she expected them to get bigger by today but no such joy they were the same size (although 3rd one found on left side!). so had to have 4th injection today and hope that something occurs over the weekend. next scan on monday, dont know what the next step is as I dont seem to get much info from them. 
fingers crossed and ill keep everyone informed. out of interest is any one else having treatment at St. Richards, Chichester??
Corrina xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Corrina

I am sure with another shot of Puregon tonight those little follies will soon start to get bigger.  Good luck for your scan on Monday.

I am actually going out for a chinese in Chichester tonight..... not sure which one. DH works in Bognor Regis and we have one of his works get together tonight.  We are having our treatment at St Mary's in Portsmouth.

Good luck

Moomin

xxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Need to have a rant!!!

                       

Why does no one want to call me, or return my emails!!!!  Looks like I haven't got the job for the one I had the interview for yesterday as I am sure they would have called me by now.  Have also sent an email to the one I had the interview for on 21st November, asking them for an update.  This is really doing my head in now......... need to know, otherwise I am going to have to start doing some major job hunting next week.

                      

Sorry about that just needed to release it all.

Catch ya all later

Moomin

xxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Jilly - I just find it all so annoying and rude...... oh well job paper day tomorrow.

How are you doing today?  It is so much quieter on here now that Erika, Julie and Holly have moved over to IVF.


----------



## lisa401 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi girls,

had repeat hcg levels done today...were 46 at d17, now 177, so seems like good news as more than tripled over 3days!!

Thanks to all you IUI girls for messages of support, FF has helped me so much over past week, cant thank you all enough.

Good luck to all 2ww girls.. Molly, Claire and rest, keeping everything crossed   

Moomin, so sorry about your job, try and enjoy yourself tonight

Lisa
xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Lisa Congratulations -

Jilly - won't be long before the old office christmas parties start - have you got lots of bookings?


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

That's fantastic news Lisa! Well done and congratulations! 
I am so pleased for you. x (Thanks 4 good luck, too!)

Moomin - it could be too early to let you know about the job. They might have to do paperwork/further interviews/get management approval?  Or they could just be sitting on their      Hope you hear something soon sweetie. x

Jo -  at all the queues already! I tried ordering an organic turkey & duck yesterday for Xmas and everywhere I've tried so far is sold out till January! GREAT! 

Deb - hope you can get some rest at the w/e.  

Claire     for 2ww.

Carrie -     follie growing dance for you.

Jillypops - are you okay now sweets? Make sure you don't overdo it at the w/e.  

KJ - how's Steve? Have you been to see him yet?    And what about Caleb? Is he still   ?

Great to hear from you Holly. Don't worry about keeping up - you will need plenty of you time after tomorrow.       Will be thinking of you...

Love to you all
Molly
xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh lovely.... I am sure that will be us tonight. out for a meal then  a few drinks after!  I'll be on the old J2O's as  I don't drink, DH makes up for it though!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

No hate that one, either apple and mango or the new one raspberry and apple but not all pubs stock that one!!!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

It has been out for a while, think it was  a limited edition one.  Seems to be getting more popular down here.  But it is really yummy


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Have fun


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi girls

Well basting went OK today, but thought this was odd, there was 2 samples of DH n  and I had to choose which one I wanted, how could I choose, I asked if I could have the both, but she said no  . Has anyone else had to choose which sample?  Thank you all for the best wishes for today, it's really appreciated.

Good luck to everyone else, will do a proper catch up later I promise.

Claire


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Claire

Glad your basting went well, have never had to choose which sample to use, we only ever had the one back.  Strange.

Good luck for your 2ww, when are you due to test?

Moomin

xxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Lisa - what fantastic news hunny!! CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU BOTH Feel free to sprinkle the old ^fairdust^ Keep well and look after yourself 

Hi Claire - not sure about the two vials either... maybe DH did such an amazing job that there was enough for two goes  Good luck sweetie for the 2ww 

Moomin - it's not on is it?  Just terrible to be kept on tenterhooks like this. You've a right to feel aggreived! Really hope you hear something before the end of the day   

Corinna - it's not too late for your follies to put on a spurt. Loads of ladies have this happen and it all turns out just right   

Sair - how was your scan   
New home this way ladies....

Natalie - you ok?   

New home this way >>>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,43187.0.html

H x


----------

